# cats color preference



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Do cats have a color preference; one that attracts them more than another?


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

Our oldest cat is almost 17. She is a black longhair. For here whole life she has liked black things. She gravitates toward black items and will lie on them if at all possible. We've never had another black cat in her life but I have often wanted to see how she would react. She has seen other black cats out the window and has seemed really intrigued.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a black cat, Ozzie, that was the same way!!! He prefered black surroundings. I used to get such a kick out of him at Halloween when I would bring home construction paper to make decorations with. He would lie on the paper but only on the black ones!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I used to have a dark orange boy who would always lay on the things that he looked best on. His favorite color was to sleep on was green.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

One of Simone's favorite toys is a fuzzy brown and white striped ferret, but he does not like the green or pink ones. I bought a second pack because the first pack was such a hit with my kittens, and he prefers the brown and white striped one out of that pack too!!

I have two "director" type chairs that I use as extra seating for guests or outside, and I have one khaki/tan and one forest green chair. Pumpkin, my torbie kitten, always sits on the khaki one, and Simone, my white/flame point kitten, always sits on the green one.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Asia loves the color red. She and Zoe have a millions toys, but Asia always picks the mice/balls/fluffy/crinkly things that are red to play with. I think she can see that color better than the others and that's why it sticks out to her.


----------



## ardubs (Jul 21, 2010)

My aunt and uncle's (black) cat is currently visiting here with them, and she has a pack of jingle toys we got her to play with. She is ambivalent about the dark purple and neon pink ones, but goes absolutely crazy over the neon green and neon yellow toys! I have tested this a few times with her and it's held true each and every time!


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

My black cat Apollo will almost always be found lying on something black or something very dark. I have a blanket that is red on one side, black on the other, and if it's balled up on the bed or the couch or something, both sides will be showing, but Apollo will inevitably be found napping on the black side. Hubby and I tease him about trying to blend in. We call him our Shadowcat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats are attracted to whatever shows off the hairs they leave behind. Cleo likes white things, Gigi likes dark colors, and the twins like everything. Apparently, if I can't tell where they've been, they're doing it wrong.


----------

